# [Port Question] Android 4.0



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

I know there are topics on this but I want to know as of today, are there any projects starting on the port to the TouchPad? I searched for a while and found only ports for 2 different smartphones.
Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## mesh (Oct 14, 2011)

Once the source is released by google:grin2: the cyanogen team will start working on it, but expect it to take a while.


----------



## Lateral_October (Oct 19, 2011)

None that I've seen so far.

The problem is effort involved in making it - right now, ports would have to be build off of the SDK, which would likely end up much slower, poorly performing, etc. etc. Why spend the time on a port now, when it'll likely only start to be usable right around the time ICS source is released?

Plus - the most prominent dev team working on the touchpad is Cyanogenmod - and they've already made it very clear that there will be no offiicial ICS builds, for any device.


----------



## mesh (Oct 14, 2011)

Lateral_October said:


> None that I've seen so far.
> 
> The problem is effort involved in making it - right now, ports would have to be build off of the SDK, which would likely end up much slower, poorly performing, etc. etc. Why spend the time on a port now, when it'll likely only start to be usable right around the time ICS source is released?
> 
> Plus - the most prominent dev team working on the touchpad is Cyanogenmod - and they've already made it very clear that there will be no offiicial ICS builds, for any device.


This is incorrect, CM9 will be based off ICS and will be available to be ported to various devices.

From the cyanogen forumns "Once the sourcecode becomes available, cyanogen and team will start working on it. From the sounds of it, it looks like CM9 will be based on ICS (and it doesn't sound like there will be a CM8 since there will never be any Honeycomb-based CM build). "

http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/32701-ice-cream-sandwich/


----------



## zoidberg_md (Aug 26, 2011)

just to add, the source code will not be released till the first devices are to be released. So I'm not even sure they announced a launch day for the nexus prime.


----------



## Jocelyn84 (Oct 14, 2011)

mesh said:


> This is incorrect, CM9 will be based off ICS and will be available to be ported to various devices.
> 
> From the cyanogen forumns "Once the sourcecode becomes available, cyanogen and team will start working on it. From the sounds of it, it looks like CM9 will be based on ICS (and it doesn't sound like there will be a CM8 since there will never be any Honeycomb-based CM build). "
> 
> http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/32701-ice-cream-sandwich/


I'm pretty sure they meant sdk ports 

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

I would imagine this will get ported over. But as stated previously....it will take time. We are still in Alpha stages with CM and that is only on GB....not even Beta yet....much yet a stable final version.....I would expect that well before you even see an Alpha for ICS.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

nerdslogic said:


> I would imagine this will get ported over. But as stated previously....it will take time. We are still in Alpha stages with CM and that is only on GB....not even Beta yet....much yet a stable final version.....I would expect that well before you even see an Alpha for ICS.


nothing is getting ported, CM builds from source.
so until ICS source gets released, CM does not work on ICS.

CAPICE?


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

should have clarified....I meant no disrespect to CM team....what I meant was you wont see ICS from CM until GB is final and stable....should have just left it at that.


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
The source is released, isnt it?


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

MatthewSM said:


> http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
> The source is released, isnt it?


That's for app development, its not aosp ics


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

The SDK is not the source code. It's the source development kit. Very different things. People can reverse the sdk to come up with a source but its usually bug-ridden, which is why CyanogenMod Team waits for the official source code.


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

MatthewSM said:


> http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
> The source is released, isnt it?


that's only the GPL and LGPL components..good for the sdk but not much else...


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Well there is this:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1312595&page=2

I thought about trying to fiddle with it. However, my knowledge base on this area (as most areas) is pretty small. While it might be good for little thrill, I think it would take way too much effort to make something useable out of it. And long before it became useful, the source would drop and we could generate a real build.


----------



## bl1nk (Sep 7, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> Well there is this:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...=1312595&page=2
> 
> I thought about trying to fiddle with it. However, my knowledge base on this area (as most areas) is pretty small. While it might be good for little thrill, I think it would take way too much effort to make something useable out of it. And long before it became useful, the source would drop and we could generate a real build.


Don't even try it, the effort you'd have to put into this is just not worth it.
SDK "ports" are not fast at all, it's a PITA to get everything running and even when you get it running it won't be fast. The SDK emulator has no hardware acceleration at all.

Just wait until the ICS source gets released, somewhere around the end of november or december.


----------



## Lateral_October (Oct 19, 2011)

mesh said:


> This is incorrect, CM9 will be based off ICS and will be available to be ported to various devices.
> 
> From the cyanogen forumns "Once the sourcecode becomes available, cyanogen and team will start working on it. From the sounds of it, it looks like CM9 will be based on ICS (and it doesn't sound like there will be a CM8 since there will never be any Honeycomb-based CM build). "
> 
> http://forum.cyanoge...cream-sandwich/


Whoops - I meant official builds based off the SDK.


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

Not likely gonna be an ics sdk port from cm team. That said-- for those who have tried the emulated ics at phone & tablet resolutions-- it's a nice way to get used to the UI as well as test apps for forward compatibility.


----------



## bl1nk (Sep 7, 2011)

fattire said:


> Not likely gonna be an ics sdk port from cm team. That said-- for those who have tried the emulated ics at phone & tablet resolutions-- it's a nice way to get used to the UI as well as test apps for forward compatibility.


There's the emulator to test apps for compatibility. There really is no sense in making the emulator image work on a real device. If it's fun to someone to mess around with this big blob, okay, but otherwise there's really no reason to do it.


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> Well there is this:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...=1312595&page=2
> 
> I thought about trying to fiddle with it. However, my knowledge base on this area (as most areas) is pretty small. While it might be good for little thrill, I think it would take way too much effort to make something useable out of it. And long before it became useful, the source would drop and we could generate a real build.


that thread is hilarious! thanks for posting








those guys are going to make a few bricks i think... can i get a video tutorial? LOL


----------



## lp894 (Aug 24, 2011)

Galaxy Nexus will be out on Verizon 11/10....leaked document on Engadget shows it


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

It would be extremely difficult to build a working sdk port for the TP. I believe the kernel is in the moboot side and I'm too scared to mess with it

Ill wait for cm


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh ok, I didn't understand at first but now I do. Can't wait for the open source to release.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

scrizz said:


> nothing is getting ported, CM builds from source.
> so until ICS source gets released, CM does not work on ICS.
> 
> CAPICE?


I love quoting myself

xD


----------



## zero00zero (Sep 28, 2011)

Most reliable source to confirm that there will be no SDK port is here:



> Public service announcement: There will be no SDK port of Ice Cream Sandwich to any device by the Cyanogenmod team directly. We only dabble in source. Period. (Keyan Mobli)


https://plus.google.com/113702637309752822154/posts/CrFPLvqZzxn


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

we might need to start up a collection cuz i read on slashdot that the recommended specs for compiling that beast is 16gb of ram!

what the heck? why in the world would an os for mobile phones/tablets require 16gb of ram????


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

its been reported a few places that ICS source will probably be out early-mid November, so I would just wait a few weeks.


----------



## bl1nk (Sep 7, 2011)

\"jinchoung\" said:


> we might need to start up a collection cuz i read on slashdot that the recommended specs for compiling that beast is 16gb of ram!
> 
> what the heck? why in the world would an os for mobile phones/tablets require 16gb of ram????


Don\'t worry. It might work with less ram too, it will just take a bit longer.








If it fails... well, buy more ram, it\'s not that expensive anyway. Else just wait for the CyanogenMod team to release it.


----------



## hwboy4 (Sep 10, 2011)

That was 16GB of RAM to compile all ICS-supported platforms, not 16GB to run it on your device!


----------



## bl1nk (Sep 7, 2011)

hwboy4 said:


> That was 16GB of RAM to compile all ICS-supported platforms, not 16GB to run it on your device!


No one said anything like that.


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

bl1nk said:


> No one said anything like that.


Yeah, who says things like that?


----------

